# Boat Captain needed for Technical Dives



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a boat captian for someupcoming technical dives.

PM me if interested for detailed information.


----------



## DiverShane1 (Feb 18, 2010)

Try Capt. Dave with Blue Water Adventures. He has worked with Tech divers before. He runs a 6 pack Cat Hull boat located at the fish house. Great guy and great Capt. You can also get his info from Dive Pros on hwy 98.

Hope that helps!!!
Shane Herman


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Just about any of the local dive charters will run tech trips, and are pretty easy to get along with. I don't think Capt. Dave on the Y-Knot is working with Dive Pros any more. I know you can now book him through Scuba Shack. Dalton Kennedy is another great choice if you're looking for a six-pack. Doug Hammock on the H2O Below is great with Techdivers and can run larger groups.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

+2 on Capt. Dalton he's a great guy to deal with and runs a good boat. I've dove with him plenty of times and always had a blast


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

<BLOCKQUOTE style="MARGIN-RIGHT: 0px" dir=ltr>Ha I know Dalton is a great guy,dove with him a couple of times...and I have pm'ed him but he has not responed!!

Dalton where are ya??????

</BLOCKQUOTE>


----------



## corrinas2 (Sep 27, 2007)

im sure he will get ahold of you... i'll talk to his wife today and pass the message on...


----------



## dkdiver (Oct 15, 2007)

Sorry Brian, I haven't been on here much since the update. I will wade over to the inbox and send you a PM. Thanks!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian, he's been in the kitchen.


----------

